# Rain barrels



## drtbk4ever

Hey Mr. Chips,

We use a similar setup at our cabin. Rather than fool with diverters and such, we just drilled a hole in the side of the barrel near the top. To that hole we attached I think it is 1" flexible black PVC pipe. We direct the overflow onto our lawn. Works great and very inexpensive.

With a couple of fittings and 90degree elbows, you could set up one near the back of your barrel and run where ever you want.


----------



## Gary in WA

This might work: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I have one for my Watt's water filter waste water. They call it zero waste-- Ha! It uses 15 gallons of water to purify 3 gallons, the mineral rich (city) waste water is supposed to go into your hot water lines. I feed it to the plants, they haven't complained yet....
Be safe, G


----------



## Mr Chips

I have done something similiar. 


I have connected a hose to those little "knubs" on both sides, and use this to carry the overflow as well. The problem is when it REALLY comes down hard and fast, i am getting a little water in the basement, the hose I hooked up is 1" i.d., but the way these little knubs are molded, I can only drill about 5/8" hole in them, so I can't get the water out nearly as fast as it goes in

i'll post a picture of my actual barrel a little later, thanks


----------



## bekind

we have a little different setup and I have seen probably 10 different setups. I think you need to see if there is anywhere else on the barrel you can drill and seal a connection. That way you can hook up a larger pipe, another faucets etc. I've seen them with multiple barrels connected to each other and also with an additional hose that runs off into the yard somewhere as an overflow diverter. The system I have actually has like a 1 1/2 inch overflow hole in the back and just a flexible hose attached to that to be able to handle alot of water for the downpours.


----------



## LD004643578

I just made a rain barrel out of a food barrel, it's not pretty but it's functional. I used a flexible hose for the overflow and I am now redirecting it back to the down spout but if I need to I could just attach it to another barrel. It should be easy enough to drill a hole near the top of your barrel and attach a hose. Use a dark color and it should still look nice, too.


----------



## MisterPG

BTW, don't forget to seal them well, so you don't go in the business of breeding mosquitoes


----------



## patriciathorney

i like the color of that rain barrel Mr Chips!  i would want to make a similar set up as soon as i get the best idea.


----------



## Mr Chips

patriciathorney said:


> i like the color of that rain barrel Mr Chips!  i would want to make a similar set up as soon as i get the best idea.


THANKS! I'll have to take a picture of them after i painted the bands, looks even better.


----------



## DangerMouse

Of course, in at least one state, (Colorado) it's illegal to use a rain barrel since the state owns the rain. (true story)
If the rain barrel police catch you, they kill your wife, rape your dog and burn your house down. (possibly not true)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc

DangerMouse said:


> If the rain barrel police catch you, they kill your wife, rape your dog and burn your house down. (possibly not true)
> 
> DM


Careful DM. Some angry guy in Colorado who pays alimony is going to set up a couple of these barrels in front of his ex-wife's house, take the dog with him when he leaves and call the cops to report the barrels.

The govt. owns the rain in Colorado?


----------



## jbfan

DangerMouse said:


> *Of course, in at least one state, (Colorado) it's illegal to use a rain barrel since the state owns the rain. (true story)*If the rain barrel police catch you, they kill your wife, rape your dog and burn your house down. (possibly not true)
> 
> DM


Kidding, right?


----------



## DangerMouse

Nope. http://articles.latimes.com/2009/mar/18/nation/na-contested-rainwater18
Google it. Colorado rain barrels illegal 

DM


----------



## patriciathorney

oh no! I've read the article. Thanks DM I got informed.


----------



## Red Squirrel

lol that's pretty sad that they're illegal. 

I've thought of installing some barrels (guess I'd need one per downspout). Could hook them up to a pump that is set to stop when it reaches a certain pressure and basically use it as a hose. Maybe a camper pump would work? Our water here is not metered so I would not really be saving anything but at least it would be a green thing to do.


----------



## Mr Chips

I think that Colorado law was overturned or at least given several exemptions a couple years ago (Google Colorado Senate Bill 09-080)


----------



## 1910NE

I used a couple of old whiskey casks for rain barrels..found them at a local "green" products place. worked great last summer, and so far this one as well.


----------



## Ranger1227

Are there any problems with mosquitos with using rain barrels?


----------



## Leah Frances

Ranger1227 said:


> Are there any problems with mosquitos with using rain barrels?


I have some that are sealed really well; so they don't get Mosquitos. One has a loose lid and I keep BT dunks in it.


----------



## Mr Chips

Ranger1227 said:


> Are there any problems with mosquitos with using rain barrels?


Most commercial barrels have a fine screen over the inlet to keep insects and debris from the roof and gutters out of the barrel. You just need to clear it and the downspout out every so often if you have a lot of trees so they don't clog up.


----------



## speedtree

I'm guessing the same Colorado entity that owns the rain also owns the utility company. Can't charge for what you don't meter.


----------

